# Thailandphil Big Chief Smoker



## thailandphil (Jan 23, 2012)

Here in Thailand it’s hard to find anything. Most of the time you just haft to have it built. Found it’s easier if you have pictures of what you want. Even then your chances are slim. So I searched net for propane smoker. Nothing fancy but size I wanted. 

Box frame 1 1/2” tube steel, 2’X2’X5’ tall. Wrapped frame with 2MM steel. Room for 5 racks but because of question of cost only had 3 made. Small propane single burner in bottom with electric starter, was cheap but effective. Ran stack through roof of my outdoor overhang with adjustable vent. I used one of the wife stainless steel bowl for chip pan (she wasn’t happy with that but to late) fired that baby up and with the help of all in chat turned out some fine food. Total cost for everything=$400 Just need one more coat of paint then done.


----------



## big andy a (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty nice looking smoker.  

What kinds of things are you smoking over there - anything out of the ordinary?

Curt.


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good Phil! How did the ribs turn out?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great Phil -


----------



## big casino (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome Phil! Congrats I know you been waiting on it


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## pineywoods (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great Phil can't wait to see the Qview of all the good stuff that comes out of it


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes nice smoker now where's the ribs......................


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn that is one nice looking unit Phil. Let see some exotic smoked items now


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweeeet Phil, that's a beauty ....the big question is, how was the rib fest yesterday?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice smoker Phil..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   or should I say mobile smoker......At least you can take this one with you ever move again...

Good luck on the new unit and happy smoking

JOE


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2012)

Great looking smoker! What you gonna smoke first!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 24, 2012)

nice setup


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## venture (Jan 24, 2012)

Great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

your future smokes


----------



## eman (Jan 24, 2012)

smoke mama some bamboo worms.   Great looking smoker my friend!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah , I'd like to know what's in the Larder myself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , gotta be something good - er -  exotic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Fish or Seefood(sp)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.







  and have fun...we do...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 24, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Yeah , I'd like to know what's in the Larder myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chicken wings I bet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think monkey ribs is on for Thursday


----------



## venture (Jan 24, 2012)

Monkey Ribs?

I am on for that?  Can we use the rest for sausage?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thailandphil (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wanted to thank all of you for your post on my smoker, know it’s not much but over here it’s a real treat. Over the years I’ve eaten a lot of what you would call exotic food. After a while you just stop asking what’s in it. As long as it’s not crawling off your plate but my wife (Lek) is the expert on that. That woman really enjoys some of the damndest stuff. Most of what I eat is pork or chicken. Local beef is really tuff and it’s hard to stuff a water buffalo in the smoker. If you buy farm grown pork it has a real sweet taste because they feed them bananas. Like most places here in SE Asia livestock raised is not to eat but for sale. Anything else that walks, crawls, flys or swims you can expect to see on your dinner plate. I really enjoy this site and thanks to a lot of help from other members I will be having some REAL FOOD.


----------

